# Spaz the Acrobat



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thought you guys would enjoy seeing how our Iggy, Spaz, eats EVERY day, lol:



























Sorry for the crappy pics. I didn't want to disturb her. She really does eat by hanging down like that. She's such a pig. Her cage is situated right by the door to the kitchen and she knows the sound of the cutting board coming out. As soon as she hears it she's hanging on the side of the cage begging for food.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Haha funny pics. How big is that cage btw?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm not sure of the exact dimensions and I'm too lazy to pull out a measuring tape, but it's about 60" tall x 36" long x 30" wide. Spaz is about 6 years old and has pretty much stopped growing, except out, lol. If she were a male that cage would definately be too small but it suits her needs just fine.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i didn't know you could keep a reptile like a rodent


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> i didn't know you could keep a reptile like a rodent
> [snapback]1168837[/snapback]​


What the hell is your problem? That cage is perfectly fine for her. She's healthy, happy, and is part of our family. Perhaps when you get a little older (if that age is correct on your profile) you'll grow up and understand a bit more. If you can sit there and talk out your ass by saying that this Iguana isn't happy as hell then you can kiss it:






















































I have plenty more. Newsflash: she's a FEMALE. Females generally don't get as large as males. We've had her for almost 6 years, from the time she was a hatchling. If she wasn't happy and healthy and well-maintained, she would have gone egg-bound by now (which is common in unhealthy female Iggies) and not re-absorb her eggs every time her body generates them when she's in season. Spaz comes out of her cage all the time. Her cage is situated in one of the highest traffic areas of our home. She's pet pretty much every time someone walks by. She's talked to, she's hand fed treats all the time. She has a regular diet consisting of collard greens, mustard greens, turnip tops, kale, green peppers, apples, summer squash, watermelon, cantalope, grapes, and strawberries (her favorite). She has her own personal window right next to her cage that she can look out of. There are real plants hanging around her cage that she enjoys looking at (and trying eat, unsuccessfully, every time she comes out). How long have you had any one of your reptiles?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i have always wanted and iggy that big


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

don't get so defencesive, just meant the chinchilla cage idea, you must have a much warmer climate/house than me. I have had my LG for about 10 years...why is that valid? I don't question that she is healthy.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Our house stays at a constant 75-80 year round and a humidity of about 60-65%. This is because of the fish tanks and beardie habitats. Some reptiles do well in open-air enclosures. The condo has four levels and located at the top is her basking spot and UV. She's constantly all over the cage so I can assure you that she regulates herself just fine. Right now, in fact, she's on the 2nd level from the top and staring at me. Keeping her in such an enclosure keeps her more "in touch" with the people in her lives, IMO.

And it's not a Chinchilla cage. I have one of those too, but it's empty in the basement since the 10 year old Chin that I rescued from a nasty cedar-chip filled cat carrier dumped at our doorstep died a couple years back (I went out and bought the cage for her). Chin/Rabbit cages are different wire, have wire-bottomed levels, and have a wire-bottom with a drop tray. Spaz's cage is a modified cat condo...in fact, it used to be a play pen for kittens.


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

ahhh, long time no see.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

wow shes beautiful


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i'm jealous







i miss my iguana. i had one when i was in junior high and eventually had to give it to some association as a donation because it was getting too big (almost 3ft). i'd definitely like another one in the near future. it's a toss up between an iggy, parrot, or a dog.

*question*

how tough is maintenance with that sort of a substrate?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Maintenance is very easy. The top comes off and the bottom is just dumped and rinsed outside with the hose.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That is one lucky Iguana.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks guys! We don't plan on ever having kids so Spaz is as close to a daughter as we'll ever have! She's such a sweetie and is always good for a laugh. Just tonight I was putting a fresh bowl of food into her cage and as soon as I opened it up she came running up the ramp (the cage doors open down and out). She stopped at the top and started munching immediately on the food. I stood there for like 10 minutes trying to figure out what to do while she was munch munch munching away (she can be a handful when putting her away because of her nails, though she doesn't mean any harm). Finally my b/f came over and rescued me.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Maintenance is very easy. The top comes off and the bottom is just dumped and rinsed outside with the hose.
> [snapback]1170221[/snapback]​


I forgot to add that Spaz is also very neat with her poo-ing. She'll only go in one corner of the cage and never on any of the ramps. She's a very clean girlie...except for the time she decided to relieve herself in one of the fish tanks (yikes was that a mess...thank God it was just pee). She's only gone outside her cage once in the six years we've had her.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

She looks very nice. My work has a female just a little bigger that yours. Her name is mallisa and is 14 years old. She has cancer. We have to give her lots of meds every day. Not expected to live much longer.

I love your cage set up. It seems like they would like a cage where they can climb around freely, instead of being in a glass tank.

Great pics as always.


----------

